# Defending against false religions



## FrozenChosen (Aug 13, 2004)

This is mainly me asking for links, but how do you all reason against false religions with various arguments? Resources are very helpful. If you all have any experience in such discussions and don't mind telling, please do. Thanks.


----------



## crhoades (Aug 13, 2004)

Here is a link to a course on Comparitive Religions (36 lectures - mp3 FREE) by Johannes Vos. Vos wrote the commentary on the Larger Catechism

If you listen closely the first 2 or 3 lectures are actually Cornelius Van Til - he will show the presuppostional way to deal with other religions. Enjoy!

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...e+Religions&keyworddesc=Comparative+Religions


----------



## FrozenChosen (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks for the responses guys, they are much appreciated.


----------

